# Tailing reds



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

I have some vidio of tailing reds that I took yesterdat but the file is not uploading.Can anyone help with info on loading it ? Saw two pods of tails and caught one fish from each.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

are you loading the video to youtube before trying to load it here?


----------



## joey7848 (Sep 4, 2011)

Speaking of sissy leaning posts, those are some pretty sissy gloves...


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

joey7848 said:


> Speaking of sissy leaning posts, those are some pretty sissy gloves...


 DID I MISS SOMETHING? I never heard aything about a leaning post


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

maybe he doesn't know its really called a sissy bar lol.


----------



## joey7848 (Sep 4, 2011)

HA, yeh I guess...from a previous thread with SkiffStiff.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Have you tried loading the video on our video page?
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/videos.php


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Old man*



joey7848 said:


> HA, yeh I guess...from a previous thread with SkiffStiff.


Hey fellows,Give this old man a break.Those sissy gloves keep me out of the doctors office.I wish that I would have had more sence when I was younger and coverd up .
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

bill said:


> Have you tried loading the video on our video page?
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/videos.php


 I will try the video page. 
Thanks,
SKIFFSTIFF


----------

